# On an even sadder note.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

My girlfriend passed away today after being hit by a car. RIP Rashidi's girlfriend.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> My girlfriend passed away today after being hit by a car. RIP Rashidi's girlfriend.


Please do not post nonsense as such as this. THis is a warning


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

Rashidi, i jst want to say im here for you man.

Ifi could onlyh ave one more dance wit yourgirl friend, if i could only have one more dance with rashidis girlfriend, booooow woooooow wooooooooow wooooow woooooow wooooow woooow


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

If this was true I would really feel bad for you Rashidi, but almost all evidence points to the fact that it is not true. I also find the fact that you are willing to joke about your girlfriend's death somewhat offensive, do you have any feelings for her?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Damn, triple posts, sorry.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Damn, triple posts, sorry.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Rashidi, you are giving me chills man. Seriously, goosebumps. What is going on, are you serious? If so I'm so terribly sorry. But if this is just a sarcastic attempt to draw attention to your self pity, you resally might consider professional help. One wishes you weren't so strange that it's so hard to know when you are serious about a serious matter or an infant jerking our chains because you feel unappreciated.

It's hard to say I hope this is a joke thread, because it's seriously demented if it is, but it's way preferable to the alternative, which is that harm came to someone you love. I truly wish your girlfriend the best.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I echo Oaks sentiments,and i do hope that this is another case of your warped sense of humor..I am fairly sure this is Rashid being Rashidi


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Why am I not allowed to post off topic? Why are you disrespecting my gf?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

No more flattering the Rashidi, no more respect. You are a moron. A pathetic self indulgent fool.

I feel so gullible for giving you a moment of concern and earnest caring.

I hope you can work this through and still become a balanced and productive adult. Don't mess around though, don't try to tough it out on your own, get some therapy. Seriously, for your own good.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Rashidi it's time to get a life. First you diss the Knicks in every post on a KNICKS board. Now you come and make fun of a man's death, then lie about a death to your so-called "girlfriend" and try to make some sarcastic comments about it. Once again let me reiterate that you are the biggest loser of a poster I have ever seen and don't deserve to post here anymore as you provide nothing to this forum.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Ummm who cares? Generally I disagree with Rashidi, but what does a ex-football players death have to do with Knicks basketball? It's too bad but that it happened, but still. If you serve in the army, there's a chance you'll get offed. Happened to hundreds of other servicemen, so where are their topics? There IS a board called *Everything but Basketball*.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

This isn't funny, it's stupid and creepy.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Why am I not allowed to post off topic? Why are you disrespecting my gf?


*Thats it. You have broken the terms of BBB.net's agreement when you signed up. We will welcome you back in 3 days*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> *Thats it. You have broken the terms of BBB.net's agreement when you signed up. We will welcome you back in 3 days *


Right on BEEZ, thank you for laying down the law.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Why am I not allowed to post off topic? Why are you disrespecting my gf?


Thanks Beez, because I find this really offensive. Rashidi, if you ever see this after you come back, tell me, which is more disrespectful. Is it the people who feel that someone is joking about his GF's death for very credible reasons, or is it THE GUY WHO IS JOKING ABOUT HIS GF's DEATH? You are being mroe disrespectful than any of us for joking about your gf's death.


----------

